
Text + Image + CSS3 = Crazy Delicious - jmorin007
http://metaatem.net/highlite/?text=Dee%20Ah%20Double%20Gee%21%20&image=http%3A%2F%2Fdigg.com%2Fimg%2Flittle-digg.gif&colors=128&width=80
======
juanpablo
How about this:
[http://metaatem.net/highlite/?text=Make+something+people+wan...](http://metaatem.net/highlite/?text=Make+something+people+want%21.&image=http%3A%2F%2Fycombinator.com%2Fimages%2Fy18.gif&colors=128&width=80)
?

~~~
jmorin007
Alright, that was pretty slick.

------
kajecounterhack
This was sick! Lets invent _cough_ situations _cough_ in which this would be
useful....I can already think of 2 off the top of my head ;)

------
nickb
Wow... that was awesome!

------
falsdf20293
Cool. This would be a great way to hide your email from bots, yet make it easy
to read for humans. Until the bots wise up, that is.

------
misterbwong
Very cool.

------
lyime
beautiful.

Creativity + simple tools (for hackers atleast) = Genius

------
emmysmythe
Crazy awesome!

